# Another Myford ML7 Rebuild



## Peter Neill (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought I'd better wait a little bit after Metal Mickeys epic post on his ML7 refurb to post this, 
as there's probably only so many of these rebuild sagas you guys can take ;D

Anyway, the story of it is all here: http://www.onepoint6.co.uk/Myford/index.html.

Lot's of pics, and even more waffling from me. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello Peter, I found your refurb very interesting. In particular the new headstock spindle and regrind. Both of which I intend to do with my Myford when funds allow. I would like to add your link to my website under the Myford heading if you don't mind. If your happy for me to make the link please let me know either here or private email. If you want to check my website to make sure your happy then its www.mikes-models.com and look under Myford refurb.

Mike alias Metal Mickey..... ;D


----------

